# Forum More Stuff Owner Builders Forum  Renovation Cost Estimates

## EskyAl

I am planning a renovation as an owner builder in QLD. Does anyone know of a resource that I can use to cost out labour content for the trades people I need to use; ElectricianPlumberTiler 
If I can find average hourly rates, then I will need a guide on average hours for bathroom, kitchen, bedrooms etc. 
I can cost out the materials OK, but the labour content has me stumped - other than getting quotes, but I am not quite at that stage yet 
Any advice would be appreciated. 
Also, recommendations for where i can get detailed (down to itemized material level) costing/budgeting spreadsheets.

----------


## EskyAl

Further to this, I have found this excel based template for estimating costs which looks reasonably comprehensive  Excel Based Residential House Building Template | Organized Builders 
Any other suggestions would be appreciated

----------


## JB1

> I am planning a renovation as an owner builder in QLD. Does anyone know of a resource that I can use to cost out labour content for the trades people I need to use; ElectricianPlumberTiler  
> If I can find average hourly rates, then I will need a guide on average hours for bathroom, kitchen, bedrooms etc. 
> I can cost out the materials OK, but the labour content has me stumped - other than getting quotes, but I am not quite at that stage yet 
> Any advice would be appreciated. 
> Also, recommendations for where i can get detailed (down to itemized material level) costing/budgeting spreadsheets.

  Most Plumbers and Electrician will work off the total job rather than per hour.  
Tilers charge per sqm.  
Apart from Chippies, I don't know of any trades that generally work per hour, unless you find that is in between jobs and/or starting out.

----------


## EskyAl

Thanks for the reply JB1 
I eventually found some info from various sources on the internet.  
For anyone interested below is the info I found:  *Electrician* 
2 hours per wiring connection and electricians typically charge between $80 and $100 per hour.  *Tiler*
Ceramic tile installation     $90 to $150+ per m2  *Waterproofing*
Approximately $35 sqM  *Plumber*
The total mid-level labour cost to install plumbing for a standard bathroom usually ranges between $2,000 and $3,000 on average. 
I have used these to formulate my budget. It remains to be seen how accurate they are, but I have to start somewhere.

----------


## JB1

> Thanks for the reply JB1 
> I eventually found some info from various sources on the internet.  
> For anyone interested below is the info I found:  *Electrician* 
> 2 hours per wiring connection and electricians typically charge between $80 and $100 per hour.  *Tiler*
> Ceramic tile installation     $90 to $150+ per m2  *Waterproofing*
> Approximately $35 sqM  *Plumber*
> The total mid-level labour cost to install plumbing for a standard bathroom usually ranges between $2,000 and $3,000 on average. 
> I have used these to formulate my budget. It remains to be seen how accurate they are, but I have to start somewhere.

  Can't comment on the electrician.. I'm don't know how my many hours it's taken my electrician, but I know the total cost and number of points. 
Tiling seems excessive. I'd say around $50 per sqm (plus material) for ceramic tile. Will be more for a small job. 
I paid less than $50sqm (plus material) for porcelain but that was 3 bathrooms+laundry. 
Waterproofing was also around $50 sqm.       
Sek

----------


## EskyAl

Thanks JB1 for the additional information. I will adjust the waterproofing in my budget to $50 per sq meter, and the tiler back to $60 per sq meter (+ materials). Its just a budget, but I would rather be to conservative and have some money left over, rather than trying to scratch up additional funds if I go badly over budget. I am also adding 15% to the entire renovation budget as a contingency.

----------


## sol381

Best bet is to give your plans to a few plumbers. sparkies, tilers etc and get them to quote so there are no surprises at the end.. Youll struggle to find a decent tiler under $70.. my bloke is $100 but i know hes going to do a perfect job. Waterproofing will be about 500-$800 per bathroom inc wastes.

----------


## EskyAl

Thanks Sol381, Getting some tradie quotes is the next stage to firm up the budget. We have a wish list a mile long and a budget that is a lot less, so the initial budget is just  to determin whats in, and whats out of the project. Once that's decided, we will get the changes drawn up and obtain quotes to firm up the budget. That way I don't waste my time (and the time of the tradies) getting quotes for things we cant afford to do.

----------

